# Do you really want to follow Him?



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Do you really want to follow Jesus Christ? When I read the Bible it almost seems to me as though Jesus is trying to persuade people not to follow Him. He lets us know that people will despise & reject us, and that the world hated Him and therefore will hate us. He tells us to count the cost. And it will cost you your life. And if you're still willing to follow him, you must carry your cross. So why would anybody want to follow Him? Because of love.

It's not because all of our problems will disappear, because they won't. It's not because we will get everything we want, because we won't. But we will have everything we need. It's because we realize how much He first loved us and what He did for us by going to the cross in order to redeem us. And He is the only way to heaven. For there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved. He is worthy. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> Do you really want to follow Jesus Christ? When I read the Bible it almost seems to me as though Jesus is trying to persuade people not to follow Him. He lets us know that people will despise & reject us, and that the world hated Him and therefore will hate us. He tells us to count the cost. And it will cost you your life. And if you're still willing to follow him, you must carry your cross. So why would anybody want to follow Him? Because of love.
> 
> It's not because all of our problems will disappear, because they won't. It's not because we will get everything we want, because we won't. But we will have everything we need. It's because we realize how much He first loved us and what He did for us by going to the cross in order to redeem us. And He is the only way to heaven. For there is no other name under heaven given among men by which we must be saved. He is worthy. Thank you Jesus.


I can only speak for myself. After I read the Bible I do not feel some of the things described in the first paragraph. I felt more confident, compassion, secured with courage than I have ever felt in my life. My heart was filled. I knew which way "The Way" was.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> I can only speak for myself. After I read the Bible I do not feel some of the things described in the first paragraph. I felt more confident, compassion, secured with courage than I have ever felt in my life. My heart was filled. I knew which way "The Way" was.


John 15:18-20
18 â€œIf the world hates you, you know that it hated Me before it hated you. 19 If you were of the world, the world would love its own. Yet because you are not of the world, but I chose you out of the world, therefore the world hates you. 20 Remember the word that I said to you, â€˜A servant is not greater than his master.â€™ If they persecuted Me, they will also persecute you.

Matthew 10:22
22 And you will be hated by all for My nameâ€™s sake. But he who endures to the end will be saved.

Matthew 5:11-12
11 â€œBlessed are you when they revile and persecute you, and say all kinds of evil against you falsely for My sake. 12 Rejoice and be exceedingly glad, for great is your reward in heaven, for so they persecuted the prophets who were before you.

2 Timothy 3:12
Yes, and all who desire to live godly in Christ Jesus will suffer persecution.

Luke 14:25-28
25 Now great crowds accompanied him, and he turned and said to them, 26 â€œIf anyone comes to me and does not hate his own father and mother and wife and children and brothers and sisters, yes, and even his own life, he cannot be my disciple. 27 Whoever does not bear his own cross and come after me cannot be my disciple. 28 For which of you, desiring to build a tower, does not first sit down and count the cost, whether he has enough to complete it?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I understand that Jesus and others in Gospel warn us Christians regarding persecution. I am just saying that after I read the bible I was filled with understanding, peace, love, a since of contentment, courage, and confidence. 

Thanks.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I would like to say in regards to your thread, look what ISIS have done to the Christians in their area.


----------

